# Central vac tubing material



## Digital64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello,
At my school, we have a shop that is often suffering a great buildup of dust due to the lack of an effective vac system. We have a vaccum device, but due to lack of funding we do not have the piping to go to all of the various machines. I was therefore wondering that if we were to get a system, what the best material would be. I know that other wood shops in out district have aluminum pipes, and some have a sort of semi-transparent PVC material. I was looking for some advice on weather to look into Aluminum, PVC, or a composite material.
Since the tubes will only be carrying dust, I guess it won't require super strong flying-nail proof siding, and I need to keep an eye out for budget (Which is very, very small).
Thanks in advance,
Nicholas


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

Look at www.grizzly.com They have a lot of dust removal equipment at reasonable prices. The clear tubing is good because you can see any obstructions, but it creats a TON of static buildup if not grounded properly. Metal, although better will be a bit more expensive.:yes:


----------



## Digital64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Would there be any problem in using regular PVC?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Being a school you may be subject to some requirements that we hobbyists don't face. PVC is a great material for ducting, but has some of the same static problems mentioned earlier as the clear pipe. I think I would start by finding out if there are some restrictions on what you can/cannot do.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use regular thin wall sewer/waste PVC in my home shop and so do a lot of others.


----------

